# important and urgent questions - cold sore and tooth extraction during 2 ww



## Frenchy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

hello there

I am due to have DI early next week with a possibility of it being on monday

I have a couple of questions:

I have caught a cold which in itself is not a problem but i often get cold sores in my nose when i get a cold (thankfully i don;t catch them often at all, not een every year) - the problem with them being in my nose and having a cold is that they spread between two nostrils and on occasions it has been that bad i have needed anti viral medication prescribed by GP. I am praying that i don;t get one this time but i am worried i will. the cold sore creams tend to make it worse and make more and more blisters come out so even though it is usually advised to use the cream when you first get the tingling sensation, i don;t want to use it and get it to come out when in fact it might not. i am taking sudafed to get my cold sorted out as quickly as possible. anyway, all that to ask, could having a cold sore "prevent" DI from working - i am thinking my body being tired and ill (i blame the clomid for making me less resistant to cold as honestly i think i havent had a cold in about 2 or 3 years) and maybe body would not work at its best. also, what if i need medication whilst on 2 ww or would i not be prescribed anything anyway, just in case i am pregnant?

my second question is about tooth extraction on 2 ww - it's not a wisdom tooth. i had one of the big ones at the back partly reomoved 2 weeks ago but i need to go back on 31/03 (during 2 ww) to remove the other part. as my roots have detached themselves from tooth and they are thin and long and quite close to the bone, the dentist said she may need to cut through my gum and maybe cut a bit of the bone as well. would that be safe during the 2 ww? it will be with local aneasthetic. i wont need an xray as it was done at previous appt. also, would the shock to my body (cold, possible cold sore, tooth extraction) likely prevent fertilisation and implantation? 

sorry for so many questions but i need some advice to reassure me and help me make any decision i may have to make. 

thanks

Gini


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi gini,

Sorry I wasn't able to reply the other week (was away on holiday).

Just thought I'd post for future reference for anyone reading.

Cold sore won't have any effect on outcome of 2ww, you can use aciclovir cream if neceassary during pregnancy so can treat it if you catch it early enough. Tend to advise avoiding Sudafed type products (contains psuedoephedrine or phenylephrine) when pregnant so I would avoid this during treatment if possible.

Sorry to hear about the dental problem! Hope they were able to sort it for you. The procedure will be fine to have during 2ww and there is no problem with having a local anaesthetic if required.

No evidence that I'm aware of that shock or stress has any adverse effect on outcome fo fertility treatment so try not to worry about that  

Hope all goes better for you this month    
Maz x


----------

